# Got my offer today



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Got an offer today as Operations manager for a US based company. Seems like it's about the same as others posted on here, I think it is pretty nice package and something I can live with based on what I have read on here.

352k salary (aed)
140k for housing (looking in the marina for a one bedroom)
Company supplied vehicle
2 flights homer per year
4 weeks holiday
10-20 bonus based on performance goals
37k Furniture allowance rather than moving expenses at my request.

Medical is not clear just yet, I am their first expat so the company and I will be learning some of this together. I am going to try to get the base salary up some but they seemed pretty set on that number.

I'll be coming in June to find an apartment and moving in Mid August. Dubai here I come!


----------



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

Longhorn said:


> Got an offer today as Operations manager for a US based company. Seems like it's about the same as others posted on here, I think it is pretty nice package and something I can live with based on what I have read on here.
> 
> 352k salary (aed)
> 140k for housing (looking in the marina for a one bedroom)
> ...


Dang! This is awesome... Congrats. I move to Dubai around July 1st week and am looking to stay in either Marina or JBR. Will see you there


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Awesome yes but a bit scary starting a new life in a country I have never been too. Look me up around Mid August


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations...seems like a decent offer...you will certainly be able to live of that and save .

As of July 1st, employers will have to organise health insurance for you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a goood package for a single person. Well done.

As Sgilli says you must have an employer paid medical plan by the time you move here. If however, you are the only person moving out you can just take out a personal plan that your company pays for.

Let me knoe if you wan help or guidance with this, as I deal with this type of thing every day.


----------



## Flyer (May 16, 2008)

Also offered a job for later in the year, with wife coming out too.
Salary region 430,000, housing 245,000, car and medical, but after reading so much about rent rises, VAT and income tax I'm not so sure even this will be enough. I've been across once before for a short period but it would be a new venture for the wife.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Flyer said:


> Also offered a job for later in the year, with wife coming out too.
> Salary region 430,000, housing 245,000, car and medical, but after reading so much about rent rises, VAT and income tax I'm not so sure even this will be enough. I've been across once before for a short period but it would be a new venture for the wife.


That is a reasonable income for two people, especially with that rent allowance. There is no income tax here, but you may have a liability in your home country depending on where this is, when you move out and how long you remain in the UAE. VAT has not yet been introduced, but is expected to be no more than 5%.

-


----------

